# Bawdsey R3 ROTOR Bunker



## Rubex (May 28, 2016)

Construction of the R3 bunker was completed in 1954. From 1984 - 1985 Strike Command's (UKAIR) Interim Alternative War HQ was established in the R3 operations block while a new Strike Command Bunker was being built at High Wycombe, during the construction period the bunker at Bawdsey was given a short new lease of life. The R3 was given a refit and temporary equipment was installed. At this time the central operations room was altered and a new control cabin installed above. When the new bunker at High Wycombe was ready the team pulled out of Bawdsey, their equipment was stripped and the bunker was abandoned. 

Following the closure of RAF Bawdsey in 1990 both the main stairway and the emergency exit stairway were capped with 10" of concrete. By this time both the mains electrical supply and the air conditioning plant was considered unsafe. 



























































































​
Visited with Mikeymutt. 

Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 28, 2016)

Nicely done, must have been quite dark in there but your photos have come out well.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 28, 2016)

Great set rubex.it was refreshingly cool down there.glad it was still doable ☺


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2016)

Makes a change to see a site like in pretty good nick and clean.Great photos.


----------



## smiler (May 28, 2016)

Proper Job Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (May 28, 2016)

Very well done given the fact you have absolutely no light (or clean air) at all. No telephony switchboard shots you two?

And I notice some pond life has had the sink off the wall in the generator room.


----------



## Rubex (May 28, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Very well done given the fact you have absolutely no light (or clean air) at all. No telephony switchboard shots you two?
> 
> And I notice some pond life has had the sink off the wall in the generator room.



Cheers Bones Out! When I got back and checked other reports on the place I realised I missed that switchboard. Probably a few other cool things too. This is one place I'd definitely love to revisit! To be honest we were checking out other stuff in the area and hadn't planned to go down, but after recently hearing it had been sealed we decided to check if it was. You're right about the air down there, luckily I had a P3 mask in my bag but I was still glad to get out into fresh air.


----------



## oldscrote (May 28, 2016)

Just love these old cold war sites,so thanks Rubex for getting these wonderful shots.One question,was the, disguised to look like a bungalow, gaurd house still there?

second photo down on this link

Subterranea Britannica: RSG: Sites: RAF Bawdsey Rotor Radar Station


----------



## SlimJim (May 28, 2016)

Cool stuff! Glad you finally got to see it!


----------



## Bones out (May 28, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Just love these old cold war sites,so thanks Rubex for getting these wonderful shots.One question,was the, disguised to look like a bungalow, gaurd house still there?
> 
> second photo down on this link
> 
> Subterranea Britannica: RSG: Sites: RAF Bawdsey Rotor Radar Station




The first picture Rubex has posted is inside the bunker guard house bungalow. It's had a recent hard life compaired to some still out there.


----------



## jsp77 (May 28, 2016)

You have made a cracking job with the photos Rubex considering the lack of light. I had a quick look above ground but due to lack of time never ventured underground.


----------



## outkast (May 29, 2016)

I heard this had been sealed but clearly that's not the case, nice pics


----------



## HughieD (May 29, 2016)

Loving that Dubex. Great pix in hard conditions.


----------



## Rubex (May 29, 2016)

outkast said:


> I heard this had been sealed but clearly that's not the case, nice pics



Unless it's been sealed in the last 2 weeks it's still doable and it's the same way in as always


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Cheers Bones Out! When I got back and checked other reports on the place I realised I missed that switchboard. Probably a few other cool things too. This is one place I'd definitely love to revisit! To be honest we were checking out other stuff in the area and hadn't planned to go down, but after recently hearing it had been sealed we decided to check if it was. You're right about the air down there, luckily I had a P3 mask in my bag but I was still glad to get out into fresh air.



I nearly missed the switchboard too. It's not in an obvious place.

I heard this place had been sealed (months ago, not recently). Another rumour started to keep people away no doubt.


----------



## UrbanX (May 31, 2016)

Nice one Rubex, glad you finally got to see it and got some ace photos out of it!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 31, 2016)

I really wanna see this place. Nice report


----------



## degenerate (Jun 1, 2016)

Lovely stuff Rubex I've always liked the look of this place, definitely one to see when I finally explore outside Yorkshire


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jun 1, 2016)

ooooh these are lovely Rubex!


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I really wanna see this place. Nice report


+1 great report chuck would love to visit this place.


----------

